# Prom 2010



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Mar 23, 2010)

I've got to admit, I clean up pretty good.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah you do. Fine looking couple!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 23, 2010)

Yep, but tell me wouldn't you rather be in camo?

Hoss


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice. Pretty date too!! Did you have fun?


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Mar 23, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Yep, but tell me wouldn't you rather be in camo?
> 
> Hoss



MUCH rather. I ain't never felt so out of my place in my life!


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 23, 2010)

I wouldn't have had my left hand on her back


----------



## Mackey (Mar 23, 2010)

Hunter,
You didn't clean up as nice as your date, but she is a girl too.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 23, 2010)

There was somebody in the picture with the girl?


----------



## bigbarrow (Mar 24, 2010)

Is that your sister?? just joking with yah good picture!!


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 24, 2010)

With a hottie like that I wish I was back in high school.

Fine looking pic.....hope you all had fun and will cherish the memory forever.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 24, 2010)

eh, you boys don't know how good ya got it. We might have had 2 girls in our class that were as pretty as this girl. Nice pics, thanks for sharing. How much did ya pay her to take the pic? Check your wallet, looks like she's going for it already!!


----------



## mudhawg (Mar 24, 2010)

who says you can't wear camo to prom.... Had to dig this picture up.  I had my grandma make my vest(was back before they started renting camo vests)  I still felt out of place, but it made it a little better!  Hope ya'll enjoyed your time.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Mar 25, 2010)

mudhawg said:


> who says you can't wear camo to prom.... Had to dig this picture up.  I had my grandma make my vest(was back before they started renting camo vests)  I still felt out of place, but it made it a little better!  Hope ya'll enjoyed your time.



Wish I could have done that, but the girl would have slapped me silly for it.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 25, 2010)

Are you in the picture, all I see is a good looking young lady.haha


----------



## mudhawg (Mar 25, 2010)

GeorgiaPineHunter said:


> Wish I could have done that, but the girl would have slapped me silly for it.



 haha, I know that feeling, my date wasn't too excited about it, but o well...


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Mar 25, 2010)

GPH anybody would "clean up" pretty good next to a beautiful young lady like her! All kidding aside nice looking couple!


----------



## pacecars (Mar 25, 2010)

Havana Dude said:


> eh, you boys don't know how good ya got it. We might have had 2 girls in our class that were as pretty as this girl. Nice pics, thanks for sharing. How much did ya pay her to take the pic? Check your wallet, looks like she's going for it already!!




We also didn't have teachers that look like they do now either, except for that chapperone to DC!


----------



## ABAChunter (Mar 25, 2010)

Im thinking of doing the same thing mudhawg did, but i mite add a cowboy hat or boots. Ill post pics after my prom.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah Mudhawg's date looks really thrilled.  Boys the idea is to keep the ladies pleased.  One day you will learn!!

Great pictures guys.  Has prom season already started?


----------



## ABAChunter (Mar 26, 2010)

Mark Brooks said:


> Yeah Mudhawg's date looks really thrilled.  Boys the idea is to keep the ladies pleased.  One day you will learn!!
> 
> Great pictures guys.  Has prom season already started?



Mine is the first of May


----------



## Axe (Mar 26, 2010)

I have to admit, I had to look a couple of times before I saw anyone standing with that beautiful young lady. LOL One word of advice though, you need to be showing all 32 when standing with a woman like that!! Im glad you two had fun and got home safely. Thanks for sharing the pic and for being proud enough of your girl to put her picture with you on here. Your a good man!


----------



## cardfan (Apr 3, 2010)

Dude, you totally out punted your coverage....


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 4, 2010)

cardfan said:


> Dude, you totally out punted your coverage....



I've had a few tell me the same thing about my wife. And they are right!!!


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Apr 4, 2010)

it aint how pretty she is......... ITS THE SWAGGER YOU WALK WITH CANT NO WOMAN TURN IT DOWN.......lol


----------



## Artmom (Apr 8, 2010)

Now that's one beautiful gal, right there. Nice to see one who doesn't believe in overkill with the makeup and hair. A natural beauty for sure. Less is more and it is obvious she is a class act.

You done good!


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Apr 9, 2010)

I wanted camo but she said no so i got stuck with this instead and she said when shes a senior it will be worse so idk about all this.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahhh...wow, those days..great pics youngmen and women..carpe diem..


----------



## Jayrod (Apr 28, 2010)

These are friends of mine...Welcome to Paulding County
And knowing one of the ladies...if she could have gotten a Realtree HD Green Dress she would have.


----------

